# Preserving old tires



## squeedals (Oct 30, 2014)

OK........is there anything we can put on an old cracked tire to preserve it? I'm talking white 1920's clincher. I don't plan on riding on them, just want to slow the deterioration process a bit and display. 



Don


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

*John Deere Ultra Guard*

Sh_t!
F_ck!
Dam_!
...I swear by it!!!!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have wanted to try Ultraguard but have only seen it online. Do any stores sell it? The price plus shipping for one bottle is ridiculous.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 6, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> I have wanted to try Ultraguard but have only seen it online. Do any stores sell it? The price plus shipping for one bottle is ridiculous.




I saw that..........maybe a JD dealership???


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 25, 2014)

Yea, it is in the John Deere Farm and Tractor Supply stores.


----------



## morton (Nov 26, 2014)

*Me too*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Yea, it is in the John Deere Farm and Tractor Supply stores.




That's where I got mine.  Good stuff!


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2014)

About a year ago, in lieu of using the Ultraguard (because I didn't have any), I used leather dressing on the rubber housing on one of my Deltaflex reflectors. There was plenty of cracking in the rubber. The cracks seemed to heal for the most part, with about 3 applications in a weeks time. The worst ones were about 85 percent better. Now when I look at it, I'm still as pleased with the results, but gave it another helping of leather dressing just for good measure. I saw no deterioration. Would this work on tires? Probably. Use this suggestion at your own risk, as I claim no responsibility for damaged parts.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dave, just curious what type or brand of leather dressing did you use? 

Ya never know, it may work... Just so it doesn't leave the old tires too shiny.


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2014)

Langlitz. It's a local company. I swear by the stuff. I use it on all my seats. Does not leave a shine after its absorbed into material.
http://www.langlitz.com/leather-dressing/


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 9, 2014)

The old-timers at the local auto-shop told me to use antifreeze. Said it softens the rubber but contains no petroleum  (that will improve condition initially but cause damage later). Most rubber/nylon treatments contain some form of petroleum.  I used it on my highwheeler solid front tire. It softened the rubber, 80% healed a divot from a rock sticking in the rubber, and allowed the rubber to expand a bit to close the gap it had on the rim and made it fit tighter on the rim. The antifreeze I used is pink, but only because it was already around the house. They suggested plain antifreeze, and not the 50/50. But like stated above, test it first, I can't be sure how it will respond on nylon or other rubber applications. I just know it did good for me. I also noticed that auto belt dressing appears petroleum-free, but have not tried it yet. I was afraid it might tighten the rubber instead of expanding it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2014)

i tried soap and water...then inflated them shorly after....not good....tire started splitting....


----------

